# Hydroponics may to now



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

So this is what the hydro tower looks like now.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

How are your Iron and nitrogen levels?


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

No idea. 

I use a 2 part fertilizer, Tower Tonic, and after I add water (I let the jugs sit in the sun for a day or so to cook out the chlorine in our water) I just add 1 cap for every gallon, and check the PH level. Always 6 so far.

The jugs of Tonic will clearly last at least another season, or over the winter if I feel like investing in the right lights.

Super easy. I do have to clean the pump filter every month. I time it 15 minutes on, 15 minutes off 24/7.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Did you see this web site I posted a while back? There is a great deal of information on the site. 
http://www.hydroponicsonline.com/


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

JustCliff said:


> Did you see this web site I posted a while back? There is a great deal of information on the site.
> http://www.hydroponicsonline.com/


Hmmm, no, but things seem to be going pretty good. We picked up the tower used one season for 100 bucks. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We like hydroponic systems.Both buckets and reservours. Been working on closing in GH couple days now. And taking out supplies. Seedlings are looking good too.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Can i ask why you guys do hydroponics instead of aquaponics? Just wondering.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> Can i ask why you guys do hydroponics instead of aquaponics? Just wondering.


 We tried aquaponics first and keeping the fish cool here in florida was a challenge. Pond was always green although it didn't hurt the fish it wasn't pretty,haha. Plus the iron was not easy to use or regulate.
We tried growing our own fish food with duckweed, again too hot. If you can grow duckweed it is a great food for some fish we used koi and goldfish both are really hardy fish. So we switched back to hydros.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We bought this same system used from a friend up here who has had pretty good luck. I misplaced the instruction book for a few weeks and just found it again. So hopefully have it up and running in a couple weeks, once we get some seedlings going. Ours will be inside and using grow lites, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are still working on greenhouse. We were going to close half of it off but that will take away too much room we will need if all plants make it. Plus it was over 100 in there and our big fan stopped working so now we have to cool down temp with water spraying till we get another big fan.
Put air stones in reservoirs yesterday.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'll be adding better pic later on.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Already have blooms on squash in reservoir. Everything is looking good so far. 
Had to use heat one night last week. Will use it again Sunday when next cold spell comes into town.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Going to have to turn on heater.
Greenhouse is already 50 at 11.00 pm and at this point need to make sure it stays above 45.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I now have little buds on my tomatoes. Put up 3 more buckets today for hydroponics. And added heat again tonight.

Also collards are comign up nice but only have a few we started this year. Maybe a pot worth, Blah! Started too late so didn't plant many just testing new seeds.


----------

